# My Fantasy



## StrawberryShortcake (Sep 13, 2006)

Fill me up with food ..
Make me grow into your huge overfed woman
Then feed me more and more
Feed me until I dont want to walk
Stuff me and pamper me all day and night,
making me into the woman you have dreamed about since you were young
Make me that huge fleshy fat girl that you can suck on whenever you want
Grap my rolls, suck on me while I stuff myself full of cakes and pastries
Make me jiggle with every moan. Both of us kissing in an erotic frenzy. Grab tight onto my belly, my thighs.
Rub yourself all over my huge growing body; just keep feeding me and taking care of me
I want so much to be your obese princess. I want you to make me ridiculousy fat and happy.
Stuff me, rub me, and stuff me more. Feed me everything I want: pizza, donuts, fried bananas and ice cream, cake, pasta, sweetened condensed milk and strawberries, tacos, coke, snickers, reeses, cereal, and half and half. I want to get so big for you. I love you feeling me grow, both of us so aware and hypersensitive of how fat I am becoming. Feeling my soft flesh expanding against your always hard body. Growing out of my clothes, spending lazy days picnicing. I love the feeling of everything getting so tight on me and me popping my buttons. As I grow heavier and softer you will weigh and measure me; rewarding me with more delicious food for every luscious pound I gain. I love being your big fatty. Being so in love with each other and every day as our love grows so do I. With every loving biteful of cake. I love you squeezing my engorged belly when we make love. Make me into your huge waddling obese girl and I will treat you like a king forever and ever.


----------



## mikael (Sep 13, 2006)

damn, that was hot! too bad i live on the east coast. very enticing fantasy though

cheers,
mikael


----------



## lipmixgirl (Sep 13, 2006)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> Fill me up with food ..
> Make me grow into your huge overfed woman
> Then feed me more and more
> Feed me until I dont want to walk
> ...


 

i want this to be a sardonic parody!!!!! i got a tummyache just reading this! i am so torn! do i rep you? or b*tchslap you?!?!?!? ack!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Sep 13, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> i want this to be a sardonic parody!!!!! i got a tummyache just reading this! i am so torn! do i rep you? or b*tchslap you?!?!?!? ack!!!!!!!!!!


 You can do both. I'm tough. I can take it.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 13, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> i want this to be a sardonic parody!!!!! i got a tummyache just reading this! i am so torn! do i rep you? or b*tchslap you?!?!?!? ack!!!!!!!!!!



Ya know, you really don't have the right to chastise others' fantasies in a space that is designated for "erotic weight gain" fantasies. So its clear that YOU, Lipmixgirl, do not have this fantasy. But others do. Why make it unsafe space, particularly for new members?


----------



## lipmixgirl (Sep 13, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Ya know, you really don't have the right to chastise others' fantasies in a space that is designated for "erotic weight gain" fantasies. So its clear that YOU, Lipmixgirl, do not have this fantasy. But others do. Why make it unsafe space, particularly for new members?


 
my darling, afg, my intention was not to chastise/judge... nor was it an attempt at creating an unsafe space... what it was, was a play for very very very dry humor... my apologies for the confusion...


----------



## bentleydev (Sep 13, 2006)

Deep. It's really interesting to see what some people find sexy.

>_>

I certainly found that sexy. ^_~


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 13, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> my darling, afg, my intention was not to chastise/judge... nor was it an attempt at creating an unsafe space... what it was, was a play for very very very dry humor... my apologies for the confusion...



I'm sorry to miss your intentions then!

Let's dance.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Sep 13, 2006)

We need more of this on the Weight Board. I found it very erotic and appealing, if I do say so myself.

Kudos to you for having the courage to do what so many never would. Love to see more!


----------



## benblueice009 (Sep 13, 2006)

nicedescribtion, u sound like a relli sexy gal, fun adn adnventures

why do gals liek taht no exist in da uk.. or mayb i lookin on the wrong places.......


----------



## Mini (Sep 13, 2006)

benblueice009 said:


> nicedescribtion, u sound like a relli sexy gal, fun adn adnventures
> 
> why do gals liek taht no exist in da uk.. or mayb i lookin on the wrong places.......



My advice is to go for the stupid girls.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 13, 2006)

There is going to be a run on tissues. Buy stock.


----------



## BaronAaron (Sep 13, 2006)

I found your story extremely red hot.

And I should tell you that there are a few---not all---but a few posters around Dimensions who fancy themselves very, very funny. They are encouraged by others who also consider themselves funny, and before you know it, this board is just like the other chit chat boards, with people who know each other high-fiving and answering each other back 20 times in a single thread, and no one daring to post anything about gaining weight and getting nice and fat on purpose.

Keep posting. As a gaining person, I LOVE to read stuff like this.


----------



## Mini (Sep 13, 2006)

BaronAaron said:


> I found your story extremely red hot.
> 
> And I should tell you that there are a few---not all---but a few posters around Dimensions who fancy themselves very, very funny. They are encouraged by others who also consider themselves funny, and before you know it, this board is just like the other chit chat boards, with people who know each other high-fiving and answering each other back 20 times in a single thread, and no one daring to post anything about gaining weight and getting nice and fat on purpose.
> 
> Keep posting. As a gaining person, I LOVE to read stuff like this.



I consider myself funny. Everyone whose opinion I value does, too. That you seemingly do not matters quite not much. I hope that hurts you to read it as much as it satisfies me to write it.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 13, 2006)

What got me is sweetened condensed milk and strawberries. You eat those together? Isn't it too sweet?

Anyway, written better than the majority of WG fantasy, even if not my thing.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 13, 2006)

Oh, oh! My turn to weigh in! If you can't laugh in the bedroom or at your own fantasies, you probably aren't gonna get laid much. A sense of humor makes sex much more pleasurable.


----------



## love dubh (Sep 13, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Oh, oh! My turn to weigh in! If you can't laugh in the bedroom or at your own fantasies, you probably aren't gonna get laid much. A sense of humor makes sex much more pleasurable.



HA! Oh, my bedroom is full o' laughs. My first time....I got a charley horse. Not the cute puppet kind, either. It was hil-ar-i-ous....ly painful. Oh, and I giggle at the squishsquish sound of fingering. *giggle*


----------



## bentleydev (Sep 13, 2006)

Fantasies involving a girl going from skinny to chunky are pretty common in my head. The idea of a belly forming, hips widening, thighs growing together, it's all extremly erotic to me.


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Sep 13, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> What got me is sweetened condensed milk and strawberries. You eat those together? Isn't it too sweet?
> 
> Anyway, written better than the majority of WG fantasy, even if not my thing.



Oooo it is so delicious. No, it's not too sweet. Thanks for the compliment. I have tried to write weight gain fiction but it's just not my thing. I was up late last night thinking the things that people think when they are alone at night and I just wrote what I really felt.


----------



## Totmacher (Sep 13, 2006)

*sigh* that was beautiful :wubu:


----------



## Totmacher (Sep 13, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> my darling, afg, my intention was not to chastise/judge... nor was it an attempt at creating an unsafe space... what it was, was a play for very very very dry humor... my apologies for the confusion...




You need to be more careful about that. Now I'm all suspicious


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 14, 2006)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> Oooo it is so delicious. No, it's not too sweet. Thanks for the compliment. I have tried to write weight gain fiction but it's just not my thing. I was up late last night thinking the things that people think when they are alone at night and I just wrote what I really felt.



Now, I think this would be awesome with fresh raspberries... The tartness with the sweet... Wow!


----------



## boots (Sep 14, 2006)

And I love lamp :O(

Two kitties are fighting outside, they have chubby feet (>.>)

*Eating some soup* :eat1:


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Sep 14, 2006)

boots said:


> And I love lamp :O(
> 
> Two kitties are fighting outside, they have chubby feet (>.>)
> 
> *Eating some soup* :eat1:



You love lamp? What's lamp, sugar? And why the sad clown face about it? Kitties are pretty cute. Still, I prefer puppies but not puppy soup! Haha thanks


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Sep 14, 2006)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> We need more of this on the Weight Board. I found it very erotic and appealing, if I do say so myself.
> 
> Kudos to you for having the courage to do what so many never would. Love to see more!


Thank you very much! :wubu:


----------



## boots (Sep 14, 2006)

i love lamp is actaully a movie quote. ask your friends ^.^

i can't imagine why my :O) turned into a :O(, but i sure am possitive that i was loving lamp with a :O). 

*eating some soup* :eat1:


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Sep 14, 2006)

Mini said:


> My advice is to go for the stupid girls.




Stupid boys get laid more than bastards.... that's all i'm trying to say.


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Sep 14, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Now, I think this would be awesome with fresh raspberries... The tartness with the sweet... Wow!



I will have to try that very soon and if per chance you happen to make it yourself well then certainly let me know how it turned out. I hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Sep 14, 2006)

oh and that was a joke, sirr


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Sep 14, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> i want this to be a sardonic parody!!!!! i got a tummyache just reading this! i am so torn! do i rep you? or b*tchslap you?!?!?!? ack!!!!!!!!!!




You know we can get stupid and take this to the sandbox if you really want to. Holla atcha gurrl


----------



## Mini (Sep 14, 2006)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> Stupid boys get laid more than bastards.... that's all i'm trying to say.



If I'm tense I can masturbate. The only cure for stupidity I know of involves a shotgun, a two-four, and an overly enthusiastic "Hey guys, watch what *I* can do!"


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 14, 2006)

Most intriguing.

I have to ask, how much of this fantasy translates to reality?


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 14, 2006)

Mini said:


> The only cure for stupidity I know of involves a shotgun, a two-four, and an overly enthusiastic "Hey guys, watch what *I* can do!"


That should be sold via prescription.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Sep 14, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm sorry to miss your intentions then!
> 
> Let's dance.


 

[lipmixgirl grabs afg, pulls her tight into tango position, and dances off into the weight board sunset...]  :wubu:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 14, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> [lipmixgirl grabs afg, pulls her tight into tango position, and dances off into the weight board sunset...]  :wubu:



I just want you to know that once in awhile I have gaining fantasies, so we're gonna have to talk about that.

And, you'll have to teach me how to tango.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Sep 14, 2006)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> You know we can get stupid and take this to the sandbox if you really want to. Holla atcha gurrl


 
[lipmixgirl grabs strawberry shortcake and throws her in the sandbox...]

shortcake is stunned to find that the sandbox is not filled with sand at all... the sandbox is filled with all sorts of fattening goodies... everything that shortcake wants... pizza, donuts, fried bananas and ice cream, cake, pasta, sweetened condensed milk and strawberries, tacos, coke, snickers, reeses, cereal, and half and half. little did she know that it was not a king she sought, but a queen... never did she consider that what she really wanted to fill her up was a large, delicious, extremely juicy apple... who knew that the forbidden fruit was what she desired all along... 

in a daze, shortcake looks around and sees, in addition to the stockade of many delightfully rich foods, the bed the bed she will soon be laid upon the bed which will be her cradle of gain it was as if, somehow, time had slowed down as if reality and fantasy became interchangeable, was it possible that she was dreaming or was she suddenly surrounded by a group of fat admirers. Each one knelt before her, bearing the identical greeting, yet offering her a different epicurean delight your ampleness, it is my duty and honor to serve you your wish is my command for i am at your service 

when the parade of devoted servants came to an end, queen lipmix bellowed shortcake, for you did not know what you were asking for, nor getting yourself into, when you playfully suggested that we get stupid and take this to the sandbox it is now you are under my command you will get your wish for you are now _my_ growing girl and you will not stop growing until this bed you are on is broken under your tremendous weight

to be continued????


----------



## lipmixgirl (Sep 14, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I just want you to know that once in awhile I have gaining fantasies, so we're gonna have to talk about that.
> 
> And, you'll have to teach me how to tango.


 
oh, i'll teach you how to tango...


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Sep 14, 2006)

Mini said:


> If I'm tense I can masturbate. The only cure for stupidity I know of involves a shotgun, a two-four, and an overly enthusiastic "Hey guys, watch what *I* can do!"



Next time my boyfriend acts like a bastard I'll just tell him to jerk-off then. I think you're on to something... hmmmmm


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Sep 14, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> oh, i'll teach you how to tango...




Gurrrrrr you so bad! Everyone know Jewish gurls are sassy!


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Sep 14, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> [lipmixgirl grabs strawberry shortcake and throws her in the sandbox...]
> 
> shortcake is stunned to find that the sandbox is not filled with sand at all... the sandbox is filled with all sorts of fattening goodies... everything that shortcake wants... pizza, donuts, fried bananas and ice cream, cake, pasta, sweetened condensed milk and strawberries, tacos, coke, snickers, reeses, cereal, and half and half. little did she know that it was not a king she sought, but a queen... never did she consider that what she really wanted to fill her up was a large, delicious, extremely juicy apple... who knew that the forbidden fruit was what she desired all along...
> 
> ...



I have nothing clever to say as all the blood has just left my brain.


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Sep 14, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Ya know, you really don't have the right to chastise others' fantasies in a space that is designated for "erotic weight gain" fantasies. So its clear that YOU, Lipmixgirl, do not have this fantasy. But others do. Why make it unsafe space, particularly for new members?



Thanks for looking out for me, chiquita. We may need to tag team at a later date.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 14, 2006)

Out of curiousity, is this a "just" fantasy, or a fantasy you are interested in making reality?


----------



## altered states (Sep 14, 2006)

Please feel free to post more musings, whenever... that was f'ing great.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Sep 14, 2006)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> I have nothing clever to say as all the blood has just left my brain.


 
you know what they say... i have such a way with the ladies... it is proven fact that i can reduce the best of the feeders to mere wannabes... the feedees too, for that matter...:eat1:

BTW! BOYS AND GIRLS - if you like what i wrote, show your love and give me some REP!!!! want more??? keep that rep a comin!!!!


----------



## benblueice009 (Sep 14, 2006)

i been away 4 awhile long story ermm my thoughts are that that wreid guy s sayin that i should h8 stupid girls?! wtf?!!

that thing is fantasy.. yes a very sexy fantasy but the same.. i wouldn't d8 a gal jst because she wanted 2 fatten up.... i would d8 a gal 4 who she is.. looks is bonus, well ye i admit i tlk 2 gd lookin gals 1st but at the same time i'm jst open 2 every 1


----------



## Inkjet (Sep 14, 2006)

^ Was anyone else unable to read that?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 14, 2006)

Mini said:


> If I'm tense I can masturbate. The only cure for stupidity I know of involves a shotgun, a two-four, and an overly enthusiastic "Hey guys, watch what *I* can do!"



A good cure for assholery too I might add.


----------



## Mini (Sep 14, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> A good cure for assholery too I might add.



Oh, you're not getting rid of me that easily, m'dear.


----------



## Mini (Sep 14, 2006)

benblueice009 said:


> i been away 4 awhile long story ermm my thoughts are that that wreid guy s sayin that i should h8 stupid girls?! wtf?!!



No, no, you should DATE stupid girls. Methinks you'll have plenty in common.


----------



## love dubh (Sep 14, 2006)

benblueice009 said:


> i been away 4 awhile long story ermm my thoughts are that that wreid guy s sayin that i should h8 stupid girls?! wtf?!!
> 
> that thing is fantasy.. yes a very sexy fantasy but the same.. i wouldn't d8 a gal jst because she wanted 2 fatten up.... i would d8 a gal 4 who she is.. looks is bonus, well ye i admit i tlk 2 gd lookin gals 1st but at the same time i'm jst open 2 every 1



ohnoez 1337 hax0rz!!!!oneone!!!1111bbqOMGlolomg

roflcopter! lollerskates!


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 14, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> ohnoez 1337 hax0rz!!!!oneone!!!1111bbqOMGlolomg
> 
> roflcopter! lollerskates!



I see your ROFLcopter and raise you a steamLOLLER.


----------



## toni (Sep 14, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> [lipmixgirl grabs strawberry shortcake and throws her in the sandbox...]
> 
> shortcake is stunned to find that the sandbox is not filled with sand at all... the sandbox is filled with all sorts of fattening goodies... everything that shortcake wants... pizza, donuts, fried bananas and ice cream, cake, pasta, sweetened condensed milk and strawberries, tacos, coke, snickers, reeses, cereal, and half and half. little did she know that it was not a king she sought, but a queen... never did she consider that what she really wanted to fill her up was a large, delicious, extremely juicy apple... who knew that the forbidden fruit was what she desired all along...
> 
> ...



Oh man this is such an arousing fantasy! All you have to do is add some doritos and chocolate covered mint oreos to that and I am so fighting shortcake for that spot on the bed


----------



## toni (Sep 14, 2006)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> Fill me up with food ..
> Make me grow into your huge overfed woman
> Then feed me more and more
> Feed me until I dont want to walk
> ...


My GOD you have captured exactly what it feels like to be in a feeder/feedee relationship, it is amazing. This has to be one of the best pieces I have ever read in regards to this fantasy. :bow:


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Sep 15, 2006)

toni said:


> My GOD you have captured exactly what it feels like to be in a feeder/feedee relationship, it is amazing. This has to be one of the best pieces I have ever read in regards to this fantasy. :bow:



Truly I am blushing. Thank you, dollface :wubu:


----------



## Regular Bill (Sep 15, 2006)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> Fill me up with food ..
> Make me grow into your huge overfed woman
> Then feed me more and more
> Feed me until I dont want to walk
> ...



I just have to saw your words blew me away!! I love the way you were able to put so much passion into your writing. Great work!!

Bill


----------



## tynedin (Sep 15, 2006)

hmmmm in regards to lipmixgirl's add-on i would have to give it two thumbs up with some critiquing. i feel it didn't flow that well with what StrawberryShortcake put up so staying with the actually concept as a little off but overall it was good and seems to have a lot of potentional for a great story just needs so tuning up to bring both fantasies together if that is a possibility to do. but i bow :bow: to both StrawberryShortcake and Lipmixgirl for there fantasies i applaude you both and keep up that Awesome Work Thank you two for sharing! Peace Derek


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 15, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> you know what they say... i have such a way with the ladies... it is proven fact that i can reduce the best of the feeders to mere wannabes... the feedees too, for that matter...:eat1:
> 
> BTW! BOYS AND GIRLS - if you like what i wrote, show your love and give me some REP!!!! want more??? keep that rep a comin!!!!


What is this "rep" thing of which you speak? I've gotten it once, but I don't understand it.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Sep 16, 2006)

wow, awesome post!!! probably the most rep-worthy one on dims right now.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 16, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> you know what they say... i have such a way with the ladies... it is proven fact that i can reduce the best of the feeders to mere wannabes... the feedees too, for that matter...:eat1:
> 
> BTW! BOYS AND GIRLS - if you like what i wrote, show your love and give me some REP!!!! want more??? keep that rep a comin!!!!



My fantasy is for lipmixgirl to feed me, while the whole time I'm cursing in Yiddish, complaining about the food.


----------



## eightyseven (Sep 16, 2006)

I just gotta show Strawberry some love... don't be afraid to do or talk about your thing. That's hot... not just the fantasy, but your ability to explicate it. So... you like Scorpios? October 24th here... hehe


----------



## GordoNegro (Sep 17, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> you know what they say... i have such a way with the ladies... it is proven fact that i can reduce the best of the feeders to mere wannabes... the feedees too, for that matter...:eat1:
> 
> BTW! BOYS AND GIRLS - if you like what i wrote, show your love and give me some REP!!!! want more??? keep that rep a comin!!!!



That definately sounds like a challenge


----------



## coyote wild (Sep 17, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> I just gotta show Strawberry some love... don't be afraid to do or talk about your thing. That's hot... not just the fantasy, but your ability to explicate it. So... you like Scorpios? October 24th here... hehe



hey, me too! 10.24.85 for me.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Sep 19, 2006)

GordoNegro said:


> That definately sounds like a challenge


 

ya think, gordo??? CHALL-ONGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:eat1:


----------



## lipmixgirl (Sep 19, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> My fantasy is for lipmixgirl to feed me, while the whole time I'm cursing in Yiddish, complaining about the food.


 
tell me more, santa! now that definitely sounds interesting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 19, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> tell me more, santa! now that definitely sounds interesting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oooh, steamy. Do you also want to whine about how she never calls or writes? o.o


----------



## GordoNegro (Sep 19, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> ya think, gordo??? CHALL-ONGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:eat1:



Most definately though I would definately give respect if I wind up feeling timid..lol.


----------



## luvfanny (Sep 19, 2006)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> Oooo it is so delicious. No, it's not too sweet. Thanks for the compliment. I have tried to write weight gain fiction but it's just not my thing. I was up late last night thinking the things that people think when they are alone at night and I just wrote what I really felt.



It was decadently and most erotically hot!!:eat2:


----------



## interesting monster (Sep 20, 2006)

speechless.


wow.


best erotica I have read since alt.sex.fat!

maybe BETTER!


----------



## Jes (Sep 20, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I see your ROFLcopter and raise you a steamLOLLER.
> 
> [/IMG]



I see your steamloller and raise you a Cleveland Steamer.


----------



## klosterblocked (Sep 20, 2006)

...I fold.


----------



## thepiscn (Dec 16, 2006)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> Fill me up with food ..
> Make me grow into your huge overfed woman
> Then feed me more and more
> Feed me until I dont want to walk
> ...




Okay, I will do that for you


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 16, 2006)

Whenever i need to smile, i just come and read this. One of the best posts this year at dims, not to mention that S.S. is a very beautiful woman.


----------



## Russ2d (Dec 16, 2006)

Excellent writing Strawberry,

Turned me on! May your fantasy become reality.. :eat2:


----------



## Russ2d (Dec 16, 2006)

I just viewed your public profile Strawberry..

I wanted to see who was behind this fantasy... all I can say is wow, you're a beautiful woman!! :smitten:


----------



## admirer (Dec 16, 2006)

That was so hot Strawberry. Please ignore the supercritical strageness that occurs on this board. It never used to be this way (and I have been coming here for a LONG time). You look absolutely GORGEOUS and your fantasy was HOT HOT HOT. My wife just began to slip off her (100th) diet, and I am in heaven. I onloy wish she were as passionate about utter spoiling as you are. Perhaps in time....

By the way, do you have a self-pic you would be willing to share?

You look gorgeous in the mini-photo!


----------



## love dubh (Dec 17, 2006)

Jes said:


> I see your steamloller and raise you a Cleveland Steamer.



I see your Cleveland Steamer....and I want to cry.


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Dec 17, 2006)

Russ2d said:


> I just viewed your public profile Strawberry..
> 
> I wanted to see who was behind this fantasy... all I can say is wow, you're a beautiful woman!! :smitten:




Thank you so much! You make me blush haha :wubu:


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 17, 2006)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> Thank you so much! You make me blush haha :wubu:



And that I have considered in StrawberryShortcake. Well, I wish to tell that I have seen a rare combination of beauty and mind and as waves of internal charm which simply surround this girl. And the combination is necessary to all of you, my dear interlocutors to tell very much and very rare. 
Imagine a field on which roses, a field in 1 hectare grow! Represent - what bouquet will turn out if all roses to collect. 
And so, charming StrawberryShortcake! I virtually give you a carpet from roses on which on which I represent you. Be not frightened - you will lay down only on petals and thorns will remain below, you will not prick, I to it simply shall not allow to happen!


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 17, 2006)

The picture looks very beautifully, present, below a carpet from brightly red petals of roses, and above the blue sky with the tender warm sun which beams embrace the heroine of our novel.
I give this girl a picture, and what you would think - a bouquet? All of you were mistaken - I have presented it a picture. I hope that it for a long time would like to receive such gift.

Maxim from far rainy Moscow.


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 17, 2006)

mmm12mmm said:


> The picture looks very beautifully, present, below a carpet from brightly red petals of roses, and above the blue sky with the tender warm sun which beams embrace the heroine of our novel.
> I give this girl a picture, and what you would think - a bouquet? All of you were mistaken - I have presented it a picture. I hope that it for a long time would like to receive such gift.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 17, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Oh, oh! My turn to weigh in! If you can't laugh in the bedroom or at your own fantasies, you probably aren't gonna get laid much. A sense of humor makes sex much more pleasurable.



*You cannot give rep to the same post twice!*

Damn.


----------



## chubscout (Dec 18, 2006)

I think weight gain erotica written by a woman is so hot. That was really good. :bow:


----------



## Aireman (Dec 18, 2006)

What a nice little peice of writting! :eat2: Makes me wish I had a woman like you to have around.


----------

